# Do YOU Know Jack???



## Brother John (Oct 3, 2002)

I haven't made use of Martial Talk for some time, I should a lot more. This is a nice format.

I was wondering if anyone can help me. YEARS ago a man helped me get aquainted with Kenpo. That man was Mr. Jack Farr. From what I understand he is a first generation student under Mr. Parker and later joined the ICKKA. Last I knew (over 10 years ago) he lived in Oklahoma. He was a good friend of my Moo Duk Kwan instructor, Mr. Manuel Pina, and taught Kenpo concepts, principles and techniques to our school.

If anyone knows of him or knows where I might find him, PLEASE let me know. I'd love to tell him all about my Kenpo journey and catch him up to date. I miss him, he's a good man.

Thanks for any help!
Your Brother 
John 
:ultracool


----------



## phoenix (Oct 3, 2002)

Hmmm...this is really strange...Jack Farr also gave me my first taste of kenpo...and I also studied Tae Kwon Do Moo Duk Kwan under a Manuel Pina...and knew someone named 'John'...

Hey, wait a minute...don't I know you???


----------



## Brother John (Oct 3, 2002)

Is that you Junior?
:mst:


----------



## Les (Oct 4, 2002)

Don't I know both of you guys???

Les


----------



## phoenix (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *Don't I know both of you guys???
> 
> Les *



Wow...it's a small world...but I wouldn't want to paint it. 
--Stephen Wright

Sean


----------



## Brother John (Oct 5, 2002)

Les
I WANT that Avatar!
I tried to download it, but it told me that it was too big!
Your you E-mail it to me???
I had also thought about using the AKKI universal design, but it too was too big.

HELP???

Your Brother
John
PS: Les, do you have the free internet program "ICQ" from www.icq.com ???
If you do, please let me know your # so we can chat.
If not, you might want to get it.
IT's great.

later.


----------



## M F (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey, for some reason, all of you guys seem really familiar to me too.  I don't know most of the people you talk about, but I usually get to Las Vegas about twice a year.


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *Les
> I WANT that Avatar!
> ...



John,   Just use some photo editing program to make Whatever pic you want to put there the size you need it to be.  It is possible, that is how i got the UP on mine.    Good luck!


----------



## Brother John (Oct 23, 2002)

will any photo editing program work??? Just wondering...
thanks bro..
Your Brother
John


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 23, 2002)

I believe so!


----------



## M F (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm pretty sure you can too.  Let's see if mine worked.  Yep, WooHoo!


----------



## Les (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M F _
> 
> *I'm pretty sure you can too.  Let's see if mine worked.  Yep, WooHoo! *




Monty,

Is it my imagination, or is it a bit fuzzy?


Les


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *I haven't made use of Martial Talk for some time, I should a lot more. This is a nice format.
> 
> ...



I have recently heard about Jack Farr....a new friend of mine has told me about him.  Oh wait a minute....That WAS YOU Brother John!   :rofl:


----------



## phoenix (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *I have recently heard about Jack Farr....a new friend of mine has told me about him.  Oh wait a minute....That WAS YOU Brother John!   :rofl: *



Wait a minute...what's going on here?  Another kenpo stylist in Kansas?  That makes (counts in his head) like 4 or something!  Hey Jeff, nice to meet you.  I'm not in Kansas, but grew up there with Bro John (unfortunately...I'm still getting over that life experience...therapy sessions are getting shorter all the time.)  Maybe we can hook up next time I come visit.  Later.

Sean


----------



## M F (Oct 24, 2002)

Les,
Yep, it's a bit fuzzy and I don't know why.  The one I saved on my computer is not fuzzy at all.  Strange.


----------



## Les (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M F _
> 
> *Les,
> Yep, it's a bit fuzzy and I don't know why.  The one I saved on my computer is not fuzzy at all.  Strange. *



Monty,

If you want to, you can take a copy off my website.
You'll find small versions on the calendar pages, for March & September.

Failing that, perhaps there is some way you can copy the one I have on here? Ask Kaith or Arnisador about how to do that, if it's possible.

Les


----------

